# Need Remote for Toshiba TV and DirecTV Reciever



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi everyone. I could really use some help here. I have DirecTV as well as a Toshiba HDTV and I would prefer to use only one remote. My DirecTV remote (specifically the RC32) only controls very basic functions of my TV such as volume and power, and the manual for my Toshiba remote does not list codes for DirecTV receivers (I've been told this is because only remotes manufactured by UEI have these codes and UEI does not manufacture my remote). 

So I'm in the market for a universal remote that will allow me to control both. If anybody can recommend one (preferably cheap), I would really appreciate it. I'd need it to control the menu, picsize, and input functions of my TV as well as the guide and menu functions of my DirecTV receiver.

Also, if anybody happens to know of a remote code that will allow my Toshiba remote to work with my DirecTV receiver, I would appreciate. Model numbers are listed below. Thanks.

TV: Toshiba 32av502rz
Remote: CT-90302 (came with the tv)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are many to choose from in the cheap category at BB and other retailers. If you want a good one, get the Logitech Harmony 880. I think you can get it for around a Ben Franklin.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

powder21 said:


> Also, if anybody happens to know of a remote code that will allow my Toshiba remote to work with my DirecTV receiver, I would appreciate.


Have you tried 10765, 12006, 10156, 11356.

SETTING UP THE TV INPUT KEY
Once you have setup the DIRECTV Remote control for your TV, you can activate the TV INPUT key so you can change the “source”—the piece of equipment whose signal is displayed on your TV:
1. Slide the MODE switch to the TV position.
2. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the green light under the TV position flashes twice, then release both keys.
3. Using the number keys enter 9-6-0. (The green light under the TV position flashes twice.)

You now can change the input for your TV.

Deactivate the TV Input Select Key
If you want to deactivate the TV INPUT key, repeat steps 1 through 3 from the previous section; the green light will blink 4 times. Pressing the TV INPUT key will now do nothing.

CHANGING VOLUME LOCK
Depending on how you set up your remote, the VOL and MUTE may control the volume only on your TV, regardless of the position of the MODE switch. This remote can be set up so that the VOL and MUTE keys work only with the
component selected by the MODE switch. To enable this feature, perform the following steps:
1. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the green light under the DIRECTV position flashes twice, then release both keys.
2. Using the number keys, enter 9-9-3. (The green light will flash twice after the 3.)
3. Press and release the VOL+ key. (The green light flashes 4 times.)

Now the VOL and MUTE keys will work only for the component selected by the MODE switch position. To Lock Volume to AV1, AV2 or TV
1. Slide the MODE switch to the AV1, AV2 or TV position to lock the volume.
2. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the green light under the selected switch flashes twice and release both keys.
3. Using the number keys, enter 9-9-3. (The green light flashes twice.)
4. Press and release the SELECT key. (The green light flashes twice.)

NOTE: DIRECTV boxes don’t have volume control, so the remote will not allow the user to lock volume to the DIRECTV mode.


----------

